# P'cola Beach Pier Setup Question



## hopdaddie (Oct 14, 2007)

I've been fishing the surf for a while now and doing pretty well. I have not ever fished off a bridge or pier but I am interested in getting started, especially before Cobia season heats up.



What is a good setup to have at the P'cola beach pier? I see pictures of all different types of gear, most of mine is geared for the surf. What are the essentials for reds, kings, spanish, flounder, etc? What type of rigs/bait? I just moved here from Atlanta this summer so I am still learning. Thanks for the help!



Dan


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

The 2 times I've been to the pier were not exactly fun. If you go this time of year you'll be ok though. Too many people slinging and not caring one bit if you are there. If you go during cobe season, or summer be sure to bring:


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

HATER :Flipbird


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

> *shutterup (1/1/2008)*HATER :Flipbird


Actually you will need all of that gear if you're targeting cobes. My advice would be to hold off on the pier until mid/late April or May. Get out there w/ at least 150 yds or 15 or 20 pound line with a wire leader and a #4 trebel hook with a cigar minnow or any live bait you can catch. PM VS200B for some good tips targeting the other species b/c he's out there quite a bit and has a lot of success.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

i got a mitchell 302 that i use for kings and what not at the pier and i use a stradic 4000 for like pomps,bobos,flounder and reds


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

the typical pier setup isa penn 704 or 706 with a 9' rod. as for cobia season, the "slinging jigs" aren't really that bad. just keep an eye out for the guys near you.


----------



## hopdaddie (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips, they really made me laugh. I'll be ready this spring!


----------



## floridafisherman (Oct 1, 2007)

The most important thing you'll need for pier cobia fishing is 

A: Good eyes and capability to recognize fish.

B:The ability to very accurately cast to a moving target, i.e. cobia.

C:A rod and reel that can comfortably handle 30 pound test and throw a 3-4 ounce jig.

D: Patience, lots of Patience.


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

> *floridafisherman (1/2/2008)*The most important thing you'll need for pier cobia fishing is
> 
> A: Good eyes and capability to recognize fish.
> 
> ...


E: Bevery lucky to yell "first cast" before anyone else:angel


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

For the bigger fish like kings, cobia, tarpon and sharks you will need a reel in the 15 to 30# class with a good line capacity and a smooth drag and a 8-9ft rod in the same line class. For the smaller fish like pompano, spanish, bonita, redfish and flounder you will need a 8 to 10# class rod and reel,a good reel is a shimano stradic 2500 or 4000.....The pier can be crazy sometimes but if you pay attention to what your doing you should be fine. A good tip would be to watch what other people are doing and ask questions. good luck.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *ratzila (1/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *floridafisherman (1/2/2008)*The most important thing you'll need for pier cobia fishing is
> ...


There isn't a whole lot of luck involved. ITs First shot BTW


----------



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

Freespool is right, it's more like a good pair of eyes behind a good pair or glasses. Oh and pay attention! That helps a lot.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

in the words of the infamous GARBO....

DANG...

good glasses, a reel in the 20# range that can hold 250 yards of line.

lots of patience.... and watching other people....

before all this first shot b/s, us rats (myself, freespool, jhogue) ... we would rely lots of times on watching the body language of other people... we were quick to learn, that if we saw a fish, chances are someone had seen it a few minutes before us...


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Man that's my whole problem right there! By the time I see the fish the other half already saw it! :banghead I need to get better at looking through the water!


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

what ever you doo dont do what the out of towners do and walk out on the end wear everybody eals is fishing and get in the middle of them tryeing to learn stay back a little and watch that makes a big differenc but if a fish swims under you CAST dont let nobody run you off him ow by the way they dont much care about first cast sume think they own the pier good luck see you out ther second week of march


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

rubberboat, most everyone does follow first shot, it is a matter of respect and plus it is a pier rule


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

In terms of seein fish in the water, that glasses help a lot but the biggest thing is just practice. The more you do it the better you get. When people see the fish and you dont see it ask them to point it out for you so you know what you are lookin at. If you arent sure what you are doin sit back and watch like everybody else is sayin. Ask all the questions in the world, and MOST will help you out and be confident. Dont be timid, it may look chaotic (at times it is) but its usually pretty well organized and just looks chaotic to newbs.


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

During the Cobia run is the entire pier chaotic or is it safe to chase other species inside the draw or closer to the entrance? I've also heard stories of the Cobia run being the fishing version of American Gladiators.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i've yet to see an actual fight out there... it's kinda like bad rumors in high school... you say one thing to somebody and by the end of the day, everyone thinks you shot the guy...

most everyone will say a few words to someone at somepoint... hardly ever will it be for throwing on someones first shot, that has happened only 5-6 times in the past and the people who did it were banned from the pier for life..... most arguments happen because of bad casts, bombed fish, and just plainold ignorance...

i would reccomend going out there on weekdays as much as possible, especially the people who are learning..... most arguments happen on the weekend, so i usually don't even go out there on weekends, nor do the majority of the "good' ling fishermen

oooh, by the way, if you ever wanna see some kick-ass teamwork make sure you're out there when the first fish is caught... it will look like calamity at first, but by the end, everyone will be giving each other high-fives and cheering..... pretty fun shit.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

me and sal fought....:doh


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats because of your BIG mouth sam!!!!


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

hahaha i guess im one of those ass hole pier rats...


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

hahaha....don't you remember, all pier rats are a$$ holes.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

everyone's an asshole when it comes to 'first shot madness'


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Watch and Learn, DO NOT, I MEAN DOOO NOT USED SET LINES UNLESS ITS OVERHEAD SURF! That is, unless you fish the west side of the pier, then be my guest. The first couple times you go out there, WATCH AND LEARN, ASK QUESTIONS. Even bring a pad and pen if i want, whatever works. A good way to have the locals not think of u as a tourist, is maybe share some sand fleas, cigs (during mack season) or maybe a couple squid to throw on the back of a ling jig. Only take someone seriously if they are fighting a fish. Get a good pair of POLARIZED glasses (i,e Costa del Mar's).. Dont expect greatness on ur first couple trips... takes a lil while to get used to.


----------



## ZEBCO (Mar 17, 2008)

well you can use some good wire liter.and for a bait u can use a deertail jig.for king some kind of deep dive crank bait..and for flounder you should use some type of soft plastic..


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just gotta love cobia season!!!:bowdown:clap:grouphug

Is Mike Moore there yet??:doh....probably a little early


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

saw him and john micheal out there yesterday, the first ling can't be far behind!


----------

